# disque dur externe n'affiche pas tout sur mac!



## cristal (30 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour,

je suis toute nouvelle sur le forum, en effet, nous avons acheté aujourd'hui un iMac 10.4.7 ... et pour l'instant dur dur de passer de pc à mac...je n'y connais vraiment rien...

j'ai un disque dur externe de 200Go, Memup Kawest 3.5''
sur la boite c'est écrit que ça fonctionne sur mac
or quand je le branche en usb le disque dur apparaît bien sur le bureau, je l'ouvre, et là je n'ai qu'un seul dossier (celui des films) qui s'ouvre! mes autres dossiers (musique, images, textes...) ne sont pas du tout affichés?

j'ai le cd d'installation du disque dur, mais je ne trouve pas le fichier qui correspond à l'installation sur mac... 

qn aurait-il une petite solution? merci d'avance...

je précise que pour l'instant je n'ai pas de connexions internet sur le mac je me sers du pc


----------



## Tox (31 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour &#224; toi et bienvenue. 

Pour l'impression de difficult&#233;, ne t'inqui&#232;te pas, elle va tr&#232;s vite s'estomper. Il s'agit surtout de penser plus simple que sous Windows. Au d&#233;but, c'est d&#233;routant. 

Ton probl&#232;me est &#233;trange vu que seul un dossier sur une m&#234;me partition appara&#238;t... Je dois dire que je ne suis pas un pro des tr&#232;s gros &#233;changes entre PC et Mac.

De combien de giga de donn&#233;es parlons-nous ? Aurais-tu les moyens de rapatrier ces donn&#233;es sur le PC ? Tu pourrais alors reconfigurer (partitions et formatage) ton HD externe depuis le Mac et &#233;viter certains probl&#232;mes de compatibilit&#233;.

Enfin, tu devrais faire aussi une recherche sur les forums concernant le formatage des disques durs permettant l'&#233;change entre PC et Mac.

Edit : Regarde aussi ici.


----------



## Nivek (31 Décembre 2006)

c'est tr&#232;s tr&#232;s &#233;tonnant. Pourrais-tu nous donner un peu plus de pr&#233;cisions ?
- Quel Format ? Fat32 ou NTFS ?
- Plusieurs partitions ?
- Quand tu testes une copie de fichier de ton HD vers ton mac ; cela marche-t-il et inversement ?

Autre chose tu n'as &#224; priori pas besoin d'installer quoique ce soit pour faire marcher ton HD.

Si tu ne trouve pas de solution, je rejoins Tox quand il dit qu'il vaudrait mieux sauvegarder tes donn&#233;es et le reformater. Reformatage en FAT32 si tu souhaite garder une compatibilit&#233; mac-pc transparente (mais pas de fichier de + de 4Go). Reformatage en NTFS : lecture-ecriture uniquement sur windows, sur mac : uniquement lecture (tu ne pourras pas copier des donn&#233;es dessus depuis le mac). Reformatage en HFS+ : compatible mac et windows (gr&#226;ce &#224; macdrive &#224; installer sur le pc).


----------



## melaure (31 Décembre 2006)

Il n'y a pas besoin de CD d'install sur Mac.

Les liens dans le finder (Documents, Séquences, Musique, Images) sont des liens dur des répertoires du disque de démarrage, la plupart du temps c'est le disque dur interne.

Il est normal de ne pas les retrouver sur le disque dur externe. C'est vous qui gérez comme vous voulez l'arborescence sur le DD externe.


----------



## cristal (2 Janvier 2007)

merci pour vos réponses! mais ouhla la là je suis larguée...
mon disque dur est un memup kwest de 200go, mon vieux pc en compte 40, impossible de tout mettre dessus...

les films s'affichent sur le mac mais ni les photos, ni les fichiers audios, c'est à devenir dingue...

comment sait-on en quel format est mon disque dur externe?

quelle est la procédure pour formater mon disque dur externe? sachant que j'aimerai si possible pouvoir l'utiliser sur pc et mac...

dsl  j'ai un peu de mal... 

merci d'avance!


----------



## aronomac (3 Janvier 2007)

Dans le menu application du mac t'as un dossier Utilitaire, tu l'ouvres, puis lance utilitaire de disque...
Sélectionne ton disque, puis onglet effacer (assure-toi d'avoir sauvegardé tes données avant)...
Format du volume : tu choisis celui que tu veux (MS-DOS en l'occurence) et tu cliques sur effacer...
1..2..3..4..5..6..7..8..9..10, voilà c'est prêt !
Ton disque est prêt pour un échange MAC-PC de base...


----------



## aronomac (3 Janvier 2007)

C'est mieux de le formater en HFS+ (avec macdrive pour pc) ou en MS-DOS ?


----------



## MamaCass (3 Janvier 2007)

aronomac a dit:


> C'est mieux de le formater en HFS+ (avec macdrive pour pc) ou en MS-DOS ?



Si tu as macrive sur le pc, choisis le HFS+, plus rapide, ecriture constante, pas besoin de defragmenter, bref, le hfs+ c'est le pied


----------



## cristal (3 Janvier 2007)

merci beaucoup je vais essayer ça quand on aura récupérée le mac retourné au sav problème de pixels et rupture de stock actuellement grrr!


----------

